# Playstation pals?



## Mr Hill (Jan 13, 2022)

Yo anyone playing on PS, games like Riders Republic, cold war zombies? 

If you do, hit me up


----------



## Autodoctor (Jan 14, 2022)

Play some Fortnite and hit me up


----------



## Mr Hill (Jan 14, 2022)

Autodoctor said:


> Play some Fortnite and hit me up


Sorry :/ Fortnite is way to hard for me


----------



## Autodoctor (Jan 14, 2022)

Mr Hill said:


> Sorry :/ Fortnite is way to hard for me


im 52 and play the shit out of it. Lots of fun. Should hit me up shot_bygrandpa1 and can teach u. I learned to play with my grand kids instead of being one of those that yell at them for playing video games


----------



## Autodoctor (Jan 14, 2022)

Very addicting once u start playing. War zone and call of duty games are to complicated for me


----------



## Mr Hill (Jan 15, 2022)

Autodoctor said:


> Very addicting once u start playing. War zone and call of duty games are to complicated for me


Nice Nice but its way to much going on with the building stuff.. I Just like to kick det door in and lay bullets all over the place


----------



## Mr Hill (Jan 15, 2022)

Mr Hill said:


> Nice Nice but its way to much going on with the building stuff.. I Just like to kick det door in and lay bullets all over the place


Do you play any other games?


----------



## Autodoctor (Jan 15, 2022)

Mr Hill said:


> Nice Nice but its way to much going on with the building stuff.. I Just like to kick det door in and lay bullets all over the place


yeah I can’t build more than a wall or ramp lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 15, 2022)

Autodoctor said:


> Very addicting once u start playing. War zone and call of duty games are to complicated for me


That's where it's at baby


----------



## Autodoctor (Jan 15, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's where it's at baby


I have tried it already.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 15, 2022)

Been playing God of War 3 more than COD WW2, Vanguard, lately... Pretty much retired from GTA5 it's so boring.


----------



## Syntax747 (Jan 15, 2022)

Heard Vanguard was rough. I'm still killin fools on Battlefield 4.


----------



## Mr Hill (Jan 16, 2022)

Ait i can play Among us also  its Just boring playing alone


----------



## Antidote Man (Jan 23, 2022)

I bought a ps5 and like 35 games. Paid 900 for the damn thing. God of War and RDR2 are fun, but I barely play these games and see little difference from the ps4 I bought 2 years ago and sold at a real loss. I'm hoping they start putting out some real quality games..


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 23, 2022)

Antidote Man said:


> I bought a ps5 and like 35 games. Paid 900 for the damn thing. God of War and RDR2 are fun, but I barely play these games and see little difference from the ps4 I bought 2 years ago and sold at a real loss. I'm hoping they start putting out some real quality games..


I'm glad that I didn't buy one right off the bat because I'm hearing more and more people saying exactly what you are... I'll stay with my ps4 and wait for Scarface to come.


----------

